# Bạn đã biết cách trang điểm mắt đẹp tự nhiên này chưa?



## yenvy1195 (6/12/19)

Trang điểm mắt là bước tạo điểm nhấn cho khuôn mặt, đây thường là bước khó khăn và cầu kì nhất. Nhưng Boshop đã tối giản lại còn 5 bước chỉ dẫn cách trang điểm mắt cực kì cơ bản, chỉ tốn chừng 10 phút, không cầu kì, rất dễ làm cho những bạn nữ yêu thích sự nhẹ nhàng, tự nhiên từ đi làm cho đến các buổi dạo phố. Cùng tìm hiểu ngay bạn nhé!

_



_
_Khám phá cách trang điểm mắt đẹp tự nhiên_​
*Hướng dẫn cách trang điểm mắt đẹp tự nhiên trong 10 phút*

*Bước 1: Kẻ lông mày tự nhiên*
Muốn kẻ lông mày tự nhiên, hài hòa và phù hợp với khuôn mặt, trước tiên bạn phải xác định được khung kẻ chân mày. Theo đó, dù bạn muốn kẻ chân mày ngang hay cong thì cũng phải tuân thủ theo nguyên tắc sau để xác định điểm bắt đầu và kết thúc của lông mày:

Điểm bắt đầu A phải thẳng với rìa ngoài của cánh mũi cùng bên.
Điểm nối B ở vị trí cao hơn và phải thẳng với rìa ngoài của nhãn cầu mắt cùng bên.
Điểm kết thúc C được xác định bằng giao điểm của đường kẻ ngang đi qua điểm A và đường kéo cánh mũi với đuôi mắt
_



_
_Việc xác định khung chân mày sẽ giúp kẻ chân mày dễ hơn_​
Sau khi đã xác định được 3 điểm A, B, C bạn có thể dễ dàng dùng cọ hoặc bột tán màu để định hình lại khung kẻ chân mày phù hợp với khuôn mặt.
Để kẻ chân mày tự nhiên, bạn nên bắt đầu từ phần giữa chân mày rồi kéo sang phần đuôi và trở ngược lại phần đầu để tạo sự tự nhiên cho chân mày. Nếu muốn đường nét chân mày mềm mại hơn, bạn có thể tạo độ cong nhẹ nhàng ở phần đuôi và đừng quên chuốt mascara để giữ cho lông mày được bền màu hơn nhé.

_



_
_Cách kẻ chân mày tự nhiên và đơn giản nhất_​
Một tip nhỏ cho bạn, thường thì mọi người hay lựa chọn màu đen hoặc nâu để kẻ chân mày, nhưng theo số đông thì chưa hẳn đã đúng đúng. Để trở nên tinh tế hơn, bạn hãy dùng màu kẻ chân mày nhạt hơn màu tóc của bạn 1 tông nhé, nếu màu chân mày đậm hơn sẽ khiến khuôn mặt bạn bị cứng và trông như già đi vài tuổi nữa đấy.
Bộ chì kẻ chân mày tự nhiên 2 đầu Aritaum Matte Formula Brow Auto Pencil là một lựa chọn tốt cho bạn đấy. Với thiết kế 2 đầu gồm 1 đầu chì dạng bút vặn và 1 đầu là chuốt mày để tán đều và cố định sợi lông mày. Đa dạng màu sắc cho bạn có nhiều lựa chọn hơn.

_



_
_Chì kẻ mày 2 Đầu Aritaum Matte Formula Brow Auto Pencil giá 42.000/ cây_​*Bước 2: Sử dụng kem lót mắt*
Cũng như gương mặt, vùng da mắt cũng cần kem lót để lớp phấn mắt và kẻ mắt có thể giữ được lâu hơn. Kem lót giúp cho lớp trang điểm ăn màu, đôi mắt có chiều sâu và cuốn hút hơn. Kem lót mắt còn giúp che đi khuyết điểm như nếp gấp nhỏ tại vùng mí mắt vì vùng này thường xuyên cử động.







Sử dụng kem lót mắt giúp mắt lên màu chuẩn, giữ màu lâu hơn, che đi một số khuyết điểm không đáng có
Ngoài ra, vùng da mắt thường rất nhạy cảm và chịu ảnh hưởng nặng nề của lão hóa da, vì thế mà kem lót đóng vai trò như một lớp màng chắn bảo vệ da trước tác động của các chất hóa học, đồng thời cũng cung cấp độ ẩm và chống nắng. Mặt khác, nếu bạn muốn đánh mắt thật nổi bật với nhiều gam màu khác nhau thì không thể thiếu được vai trò quan trọng của kem lót để góp phần tạo nên sự hoàn chỉnh đó.

_



_
_Bước dùng kem lót cực kỳ quan trọng khi trang điểm mắt_​
Một trong những loại kem lót mắt được các khách hàng thân thiết của Boshop tin dùng nhất là loại Lót Mắt Chống Nước Catrice Eye Foundation Primer 010 Matt giúp che khuyết điểm mắt, giúp mắt giữ màu và lên màu chuẩn hơn.

_



_
_Lót Mắt Chống Nước Catrice Eye Foundation Primer 010 Matt, giá 120.00 VNĐ_​*Bước 3: Đánh màu mắt*
Tùy thuộc vào khả năng phối màu phấn mắt mà bạn có thể chọn một, hai hay ba màu mắt. Để đúng với tinh thần trang điểm mắt tự nhiên nhất, màu mắt được sử dụng nên thuộc gam màu trung tính, nhẹ nhàng như: Cam đất, nâu vàng, hồng da, cam đào, hồng phấn, nude…

_



_
_Cách đánh màu mắt chuẩn_​
Bạn có thể đơn giản dùng một màu phủ lên toàn bộ bầu mắt, hoặc tạo điểm nhấn hơn với cách đánh mắt chuyển màu theo hiệu ứng ombré từ trái sang phải hay từ trên xuống dưới.

_



_
_Các vị trí và hướng đánh màu mắt_​
Nhìn chung, kiểu trang điểm mắt tự nhiên không gò bó ở cách phối hợp các màu sắc, mà là ở kĩ thuật sử dụng cọ khi tô. Khi phủ phấn mắt, lực tay cần nhẹ nhàng, chỉ tựa như phết từng lớp màu mỏng lên bầu mắt. Bởi khi mạnh tay, phấn mắt lên màu quá sáng, đậm sẽ “đi xa” chủ nghĩa tự nhiên bạn đang theo đuổi.
Bộ màu phấn mắt 12 Ô Holika Holika Sparkling Rose kết hợp phấn mắt và má hồng siêu tiện lợi, dễ dàng đổi style màu theo ý muốn, đặc biết hơn là tất cả bảng màu đề tích hợp có ánh nhũ, cho đôi mắt long lanh, ngọt ngào hơn.

_



_
_Phấn mắt 12 Ô Holika Holika Sparkling Rose, giá 450.000 VNĐ_​
*Bước 4: Dùng chì kẻ mắt*
Thay vì kẻ mắt nước sắc sảo, thì chì kẻ mắt lại đem lại sự nhanh gọn và tự nhiên hơn. Chì kẻ mắt có đầu bút mềm, dễ lên màu, không yêu cầu độ chính xác nên cũng dễ dàng hơn với những nàng mới tập tành tranh điểm.

_



_
_Chì kẻ mắt dễ thao tác, tiện lợi và nhanh gọn_​
Cách thực hiện cũng đơn giản, chỉ cần dùng chì màu nâu kẻ một đường sát chân mi và có thể “ăn gian” dài ra thêm một chút ở phía đuôi mắt. Giúp đôi mắt trông sâu và to hơn, bạn hãy nhấn thêm một chút chì kẻ ở 1/3 đuôi mắt dưới.

_



_
_Tạo đường nét mềm mại, tự nhiên_​
Với cách tạo điểm nhấn này, bạn có thể tùy chỉnh độ dài và dày sao cho hợp với dáng mắt nhất là đã hoàn thành bước kẻ mắt. Và tất nhiên cũng không thể thiếu một cây chì kẻ mắt "tâm đắc" rồi nhỉ, với Chì kẻ mắt Missha Longwear Gel Pencil Liner bạn sẽ sở hữu một ánh mắt có chiều sâu và hút hồn hơn đấy nhé.

_



_
_Chì kẻ mắt Missha Longwear Gel Pencil Liner, giá 115.000 VNĐ_​
_



_
_Chì kẻ mắt Missha có nhiều tông màu hợp với phong cách tự nhiên_​*Bước 5: Chuốt Mascara*
Chỉ cần bấm mi cong, chải mascara là bạn đã sở hữu đôi mắt to, tròn, đầy sức sống. Bí quyết chuốt mascara không bị vón cục chính là đưa cây chải theo hình zigzac đi qua hàng mi thật nhẹ tay, không bỏ qua phần đầu và đuôi mi.

_



_
_Chải mascara giúp mi cong và đầy quyến rũ_​
Đây là bước cuối cùng để hoàn thiện kiểu trang điểm mắt tự nhiên. Với phong cách này, bạn không nhất thiết phải dùng đến những hàng lông mi giả “dày cộm”. Và cây Mascara Innisfree Super Volumecara 10g sẽ giúp bạn làm điều đó, với công thức từ đậu tương đen và ngọc trai đen, giúp đôi mi đen bóng quyến rũ, đồng thời dưỡng mi khoẻ mạnh hơn.

_



_
_Mascara Innisfree Super Volumecara 10g, giá 170.000 VND_​
Chỉ với 5 bước đơn giản, ước lượng tổng thời gian chỉ vỏn vẹn 10-15 phút, bạn đã nhanh chóng có một đôi mắt phù hợp từ nơi công sở, những buổi hội hợp đến các đêm dạo phố. Cộng thêm một lớp nền mỏng, một chút son giữa lòng môi và gò má ửng màu nhẹ nhàng là hoàn thành toàn diện phong cách trang điểm mắt đẹp tự nhiên này. Tuy nhiên, đối với những ai thích cuốn hút và tạo điểm nhấn nổi bật hơn ở mắt thì có thể kết hợp thêm mi giả vì mi giả có những công dụng tuyệt vời dành để trang điểm mắt đẹp đó bạn nhé.

*Gợi ý 5 phong cách trang điểm mắt đẹp tự nhiên hàng ngày bạn nên làm*

*1. Trang điểm trong suốt mắt đẹp tự nhiên *





​
*2. Makeup mắt với gam màu cam đào*





​




​
*3. Nhẹ nhàng với gam hồng đất*





​
*4. Trang điểm tone màu hồng đào siêu dễ thương*





​


----------

